# I’ll make mincemeat of you.



## Encolpius

Hello, the English idiom (sentence) I'll make mincemeat of you is used as form of threat. 
Do you have any similar Polish set phrase: "to make a mincemeat of somebody"? 
Thanks.


----------



## jasio

Pretty much the same: "zrobię z ciebie mielonkę".


----------



## Encolpius

Thanks for the quick answer.


----------



## Franciszek Kolpanowicz

I've never heard the expression "Zrobię z ciebie mielonkę" - you can say that, be understood and sound natural, but it's definitely not a set phrase. It gives only 17 scores in google. So basically you can use "Zrobię z ciebie x" where "x" would be the unpleasant thing you want someone to become - and this will be understood as a threat, but it won't be a set phrase in the strict sense.


----------



## Encolpius

Franciszek Kolpanowicz said:


> ...It gives only 17 scores in google...



Maybe because people say it but do not write it. Google is mostly about writing and not talking, right?


----------



## Finokemina

I would say "Zgniotę cię na miazgę"


----------



## grassy

I will make mincemeat of you = stłukę cię na kwaśne jabłko.


----------



## doniaPL

I'd say "zrobię z ciebie sieczkę".


----------



## Ben Jamin

Finokemina said:


> I would say "Zgniotę cię na miazgę"


Me too.


----------



## Ben Jamin

grassy said:


> I will make mincemeat of you = stłukę cię na kwaśne jabłko.


I think that the English expression is stronger than "stłukę cię na kwaśne jabłko". This expression sounds like something a child would say, and it does not sound *very* dangerous. A MMA-fighter would rather say "zgniotę cię na miazgę".


----------



## Grzmi

_zrobię z ciebie marmoladę_ (Wanda Chotomska - _Kurczę blade_)
_zrobię z ciebie bity kotlecik_ (Edmund Niziurski - _Siódme wtajemniczenie_)


----------

